# I want to buy a camera, need advice



## Tech_pyramid (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi all

can you help me take a decision buying a good quality and cost effective camera, Actually i am a very beginner photographer, I have come across many brands in the store, but I am confused which one is best to buy,
for example I can see there is the canon sx130is which is 12 MP more expensive than the a2200 which is 14 MP of course there are other specs that I can not clearly understand.

Can u give some advice please regarding the cameras and there different specs or just guide me to website where I can find it all simply and in-details explained?
Thank you 
Have a good day


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

There is an article here about choosing a camera - have a read and come back here and ask questions again if need be.


----------

